# If a non-haunter stumbled into our world...



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a random thought that amuzes me. Do you ever think about some of the statements that roll off our tongues like everyday conversation when out of context from the point of view of a non-haunter? We are certainly overheard in stores, etc... Imagine if some unsuspecting soul stumbled on this forum. We must really mess with some peoples' heads without realizing it. Some of my personal favorites: 

*How do you get the flesh to peel off the corpse like that? 
*Do those eyeballs float? 
*You can never have too many coffins! 
*That's the most beautiful corpse I've ever seen! 
*Where can I find hooks for my body bags?
*first, you'll have to lop off her neck(fcg)

What a wicked, beautiful world we have created, us haunters!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

*Negitive side*
* Do you do this in the name of Satan?
* How could you be involved with something that deals with satantic stuff?
* Your corpses are black. Are you picking on black people?

*Positive*
* How did you make that crypt? It looks so real. Can you make me one. I will give you 500 bucks.

* My kids come here every year. They love it.
* Those corpses are cool.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I go home from work these days and I'm chomping at the bit to get out back and continue working on my props. I imagine it's different for most of the people on my block or in my city.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I sometimes forget that things that are household names to us, are foreign to others. I got a funny look from someone who overheard me saying to my daughter, "I guess we'll just have to hang him from the tree like we did last year." We got a chuckle out of it. Yeah, it's not fun that some folks actually do think we are evil....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

This is true a true conversation that happened last night at dinnertime between me and the hubby:

Da Weiner: Baby, I need to drill holes through some skulls so I can hang them from our chandelier. Which drillbit can I use without taking out too much.

Hubby: Just bring'em in the basement and I'll drill them out for ya. How many do you have? 

Da Weiner: I have 8 that I want to drill holes through so I could string up.

Hubby: OK.

Hubby: This chili is really good. What did you do different?

Da Weiner: I added stewed tomatoes along with the crushed tomatoes.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like all the pictures people take it's like there at disney world of the dammed I expecially like the several kids that are so scared to come to my door ....I have a hearse in my front yard people come to the door to see if they can have their kids sit on it for pics My neighbor thinks I'm a pagen so I put a HEX on him


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an example the uninitiated walking into our world. My neighbor is from Jamaica and I have learned (from her) that making ones own coffin is common on that island. She walked into my garage a few weeks ago and saw the lid banger I was making. She knew that I was quite the handyman, due to projects I have done around my house. From the look on her face I guess she thought someone in the house had died. To be fair, it is a pretty realistic looking coffin.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> ......so I put a HEX on him


Can you post a how-to for that?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone almost say something in haunter lingo and caught themselves just in time to say it normally??:jol:


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

I was in the store one day getting some spray paint. And the cashier asked me what I was working on, I didn't think before I replied, "repainting some tombstones"..She looked at me funny? lol


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

WakeForest said:


> I was in the store one day getting some spray paint. And the cashier asked me what I was working on, I didn't think before I replied, "repainting some tombstones"..She looked at me funny? lol


LOL. I bet she did look at you funny.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Upon seeing Mr. W and I on the driveway building something from wood, a neighbor approaches gingerly to strike up conversation...

_Neighbor:_ What are you building?
_Me:_ Cemetery Fencing
_Neighbor gives deer-in-the-headlights look_
_Me:_ It's for my Halloween display
_Neighbor:_ It's July
_Mr. W:_ It's Halloween 365 days a week around here
_Neighbor:_ Oh


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ms. Wicked said:


> _Mr. W:_ It's Halloween 365 days a week around here


Wow Ms. Wicked, you have long weeks up your way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Wow Ms. Wicked, you have long weeks up your way.


Yeah, well, things are different in my world! 

...oops - 365 days a year perhaps!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Last winter:
"Honey, can you put a board in front of the coffin in the garage so I don't hit it when I pull the car in?"

Last week:
"We need to either repaint the porch or buy new skeletons. They both look really bad."


----------



## kidcrazed (Sep 26, 2009)

In 2000 we decided to do a futuristic theme- at the local hardware store, 
"Can I help you?" 
"We need conduit, screen door closures, pulleys etc" 
"Ok, what are they for?"
"The automatic door of our spaceship"
"AAAAAAAA, you know , I'm not sure we carry spaceship parts, but Bill here, he knows all about spaceships, he'll be helping you now."

We had a similar experience at the truck parts store when we told them the lights we were buying were landing lights for the ship. 

Hmmm, now after many years of getting haunt supplies at that hardware store they aren't surprised anymore.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome, kidcrazed to your first post!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's fun to tell the ladies at the fabric store that the costumes I'm sewing aren't for actual people.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

kidcrazed said:


> In 2000 we decided to do a futuristic theme- at the local hardware store,
> "Can I help you?"
> "We need conduit, screen door closures, pulleys etc"
> "Ok, what are they for?"
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so funny! im laughing so hard, I would love to have been there!!!! i should do a space theme just so i can do that to someone!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

True story at the pediatrician's office the other day:

SON: (age 5):Last night, I had a dream that Mrs. Lovett was walking around the house giving everyone pies. She chased me and my mom kicked her in the stomach.
DR: Have you seen Sweeney Todd? (flashes a questioning look to me)
SON: No, I just know about her because she's at my house, and my mom made her all burnt up and crispy! She's actually a corpse, but she has eyes that watch you!

I hastily assure him that son hasn't seen the movie, but I don't think he was so concerned about that issue at that point. I promptly invited Dr. to come check out our haunt. Not sure that will help either...


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I bought about 9 feet of cheesecloth.

Cashier: Goin' huntin'?
Me: No. Making a Death Shroud.
Cashier: What's that?
Me: A piece of linnen that covers a dead body.
Cashier: ...

Me at the restaurant the other day: Oh, that reminds me, I need to get a bag of eyes.

Me last _Christmas_ with my sister in the store: If I stripped this Santa he'd look great in a coffin...
Mother with her husband and small child: 

Again with my sister, only during Easter: Maybe a dead little girl would want that rabbit back in the afterlife... (thinking along the lines of a vengeful ghost scenerio)
Sister: Would you stop with that s**t?! People can hear you!

I have a big problem with "speak now, think later."


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Tralan- LMAO. that's great!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

In school,we did two truths and a lie:
"I have a copy of caddyshack signed by bill murry
My grandma wrote a book
Im in the process of making a shrunken head"

just last week i got asked how its going,and like 3 people asked me whos head it was.

text messages
Tori:What r u doin?
Me:Makin tombstones
Tori:For art class?
Me:Nope
Tori:why?
Me:Why not?

again at school
Maria:Want to come to the be the change meeting after school?
Me:cant,sorry,i'll be busy
Maria:with what?
Me:I have to finish my coffin,and fix up my skulls
Maria: = 0 ...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sometimes it's just plain hard tryin' to explain....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My local hardware has gotten use to me now to the point of asking me what I will be making out of the thing I was buying. One of the cashiers at JoAnnes knows me to which makes it alot easier when I need something and dont know what the real name of it is.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My sister:That's a neat idea, where do you learn that?
Me:Bone Dancer/Spooky1/Dave the Dead/Slimy/ZombieF/Spiderann/Dark Lore/........
Sister: Do you know anybody with normal names?


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Guy from Craigslist: Here is the Santa suit, never been worn (Goes into long explanation on how his neighbor plays Santa for his kids) so you playing Santa this year?
Me: Nope, Zombie Pub Crawl in October I'm going to be Zombie Santa Claus!
Him:....oh....."neat"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another:

Spooky1: "Can you save your old pantyhose? They're good for corpsing"


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought some white panthose in a small size.

Clerk. Are these for your daughter
Me. No I am making spider egg sacs
Clerk. Huh?


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Last night at work...

Me: mumbling incoherantly to self
Regular customer: Talkin' to yourself, huh?
Me: Making a list.
Reg: Of what?
Me: body parts.
Reg: Kill somebody? Hahahaha.
Me: That's how I want it to look.
Reg: Just the coffee, pack of Camels...

At my _other_ job early this morning...
Me: Again, mumbling incoherantly to myself
Really really REALLY cute coworker: Are you talking to yourself? teehee
Me: *absent mindedly* would a liver or a heart look better on a hook?
Cutie: What the f**k?!
Me: Oh... it's... um... nevermind... yeah, talking to myself... I hear you're only crazy if you answer yourself... heh heh *nervous chuckle*
Cutie: *I'm not actually sure what she said. My hearing is not so good and some machines were on which made her under the breath comment become even more muffled... I think I heard "creep" or "creepy" in there somewhere, though. :/ Oh well, I'll win her heart with my awesome costume and mad trick-or-treatin' skillz*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These are so funny!!
Tralan- just don't ask her to come over & see Silence of the Lambs...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder what the clerk at Home Depot thought when she overheard me talking to my hubby last weekend; 
Me; I need to get a bigger drill bit and some bolts.
Hubby; Why?
Me; Herman broke his hip.
Clerk; No comment, but eyes as big as saucers.
(Herman is my Bucky skeleton.)


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Oddly comforting to be in the company of others who have gotten sideways looks from clerks checking out a cart full of assorted pantyhose, latex, foam, pipe, chain and assorted fabrics!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I love what some people wrote. Anyway the time I got a strange look was when I went into Home Depot to get cement. I was asking the salesman that I never worked with cement and that I need something that would dry quick. He asked me what I was using it for and I told him to put in shoes. Well not thinking at the moment I looked up at him and he gave me the strangest look. It took me 15 seconds to realize what was going through his head. I quickly replied it was to keep a prop upright and not for sinking a body in the Hundson River. He told me he was definitely worried at first than laughed. I guess when your so use to talking about props you just figure everyone knows what your talking about.


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL sometimes I am hoping they ask so I can watch as they struggle trying to decide if its time to call the cops or not. 
Funny thing is, I'm a nurse and hubby is a cop.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

One the phone the other day with a friend...
ME: I just spent all day beating tombstones into the front yard and scattering bones around.
FRIEND: Do you know how funny that sounded on this end? 
ME: Your not reording this are you?........


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me: I am going to be corpsing some skulls
My buddy: you are such a geek...that's pretty cool, though

My co-worker: what did you do this weekend?
Me: I made a dead hand and corpsed a skull
Co-worker: ohhhh kaaaaay 

They know better now. LOL

Common phrases around here: 
I can't find my spiders.
I need peat moss for my grave.
Does this skull look ok?
There isn't any room in the closet for my skeleton.

Me: I have too much halloween stuff, I am going to scale down next year.
Hubby: No, you aren't.
Me: You are probably right


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Yesterday at work...

Cute girl I mentioned earlier: So, did you ever decide on hearts or livers?
Me: Nah, I'm just ggoing to carve some pumpkins.
Her: ... You were talking about Halloween decorations?
Me: Sh'yeah. What'd you think I was talking about?
Her: ... I thought you were trying to freak me out...

It goes on, but long story short, I have a Halloween Haunted house date *uncoordinated white boy dance*


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Go Tralan!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Aw Tralan, A haunted happing ending....let us know how your date goes.

Show up at her house with some Chianti, liver and fava beans. LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Haunted, that is just too demented:googly: That poor child would never make it to a second date.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I was checking out my fence post finales today, to get some pictures. People walking, and driving by the house just stared at the haphazard fence and laughed or had looks of disbelief. It occurred to me that if you were putting up Christmas lights on December 1st you are festive. If you start to get ready for Halloween in October you might be a little off. Well anyways heres to being GOOFY!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I caused quite a stir at a local feed/boarding store for horses. I asked the clerk if she knew of anyone that had an old horse skeleton they were looking to get rid of or at the very least a corpse of one that I would be able to seal. The look of horror on her face was puzzling until it dawned on me what I had said and had forgotten to mention. (I usually start conversations with "I'm a halloween haunt prop maker..."


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I would laugh at you too.....but for different reasons...

buying extruded foam...being asked what are you insulating, just in time for winter...nothing adding more tombstones


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another chance comment:

"You need to knock some teeth out of this to make it look better"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

was setting up yesterday and several people slammed on their brakes and stared with open mouths and looks of amazement its quite nice to hear good comments and hilarious to hear the negative ones some people just dont get halloween is more than candy its blood and gore and everyting nice


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike- they're just jealous...
ps. you're yard looks great!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A lovely mother/daughter heart-to-heart:

ME: I think have to trim off some of her (Mrs. Lovett corpse) neck to fit her head onto her body.
DAUGHTER: Oh, but don't cut off these blisters, they're my favorite part!
ME: Don't worry, we can give her new blisters!
DAUGHTER: Will they be as nice and crispy-looking as these?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

My 4 year old said the small skelleton in the yard is her boyfriend.

The other day she said while we were out eating she wanted some True Blood to drink.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Steve- my 5yr old son would like to be betrothen to your daughter! She sounds just like him!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

at my nephew's 6th grade football game on saturday.
I'm sitting next to my brother and surrounded by other people from my town who know me and know I'm in halloween mode, but a few people from other town are sitting in bleachers right behind us...

my brother: what are you up to for the rest of the weekend
me: Well I finished all of the holes in the walls in the house but I want to get some in the garage done as well.
brother: Yeah you should, they look cool.
me: then I suppose I sould get all of the specimen jars in the labratory organized. That rotting corpse in the garage isn't looking the way i wanted him to so I think I'm going to chuck him off to the side and start on a new one this afternoon. I also have a bucket of fresh blood that needs to be applied to a few various things.
brother: busy weekend, call if you want help with anything.

commotion behind us make us turn around 5 people from opposing town are looking at us with eyes the size of tennis balls and moving down the bleachers as fast as they can while stepping on peoples feet.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

At the hardware store buying aluminum stock:
What are you going to use this for?
I need it to make my ghost fly.

Last year at the grocery store buying Rit whitener/brighter:
What are you dyeing?
My ghost is losing her light.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

asking the dentist if he has any teeth lying around that he has pulled lately


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a couple of skeletons in the back of my car. 

I had some flyers printed and the shipper helped me put them in my car. Not thinking twice about what was in the back seat. As I was driving home, I got thinking about what this guy thinks of me now...not really explaining why I had skeletons in the car.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ghost37 said:


> I had a couple of skeletons in the back of my car.
> 
> I had some flyers printed and the shipper helped me put them in my car. Not thinking twice about what was in the back seat. As I was driving home, I got thinking about what this guy thinks of me now...not really explaining why I had skeletons in the car.


LOL, we drove from Ohio to Maryland with a Bucky in the back of my hatchback after Thanksgiving. He was on top of all the luggage so he'd be visible.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...I love what some people wrote. Anyway the time I got a strange look was when I went into Home Depot to get cement. I was asking the salesman that I never worked with cement and that I need something that would dry quick. He asked me what I was using it for and I told him to put in shoes. Well not thinking at the moment I looked up at him and he gave me the strangest look. It took me 15 seconds to realize what was going through his head. I quickly replied it was to keep a prop upright and not for sinking a body in the Hundson River. He told me he was definitely worried at first than laughed. I guess when your so use to talking about props you just figure everyone knows what your talking about.


Well ya are from Jersey ya know


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

ghost37 said:


> I had a couple of skeletons in the back of my car.
> 
> I had some flyers printed and the shipper helped me put them in my car. Not thinking twice about what was in the back seat. As I was driving home, I got thinking about what this guy thinks of me now...not really explaining why I had skeletons in the car.


Hhaha.. better than skeletons in hte closet i suppose


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WARNING! This post sounds naughty, although it is perfectly innocent. You've been warned just the same...








I hope I don't get into trouble for this one, but I can't resist sharing! This is an honest-to-goodness conversation I had with my husband tonight while assembling creepy marionettes, and it goes an entirely different direction...

ME: His head keeps falling off.
HUBBY: He must need a longer screw.
ME: giggle


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I knew there was already a thread like this! Yay! Bump! Funny stories of freaking out non-haunters, oh the hilarity! I'm going camping this weekend with a bunch of various people, some I know and some I don't and I'm sure I'll freak a few people out


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The poor electrician walked into my living room full of screaming skeletons, he didn't say a thing.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I was talking to my friend in the school hallay

Me: Hey do you want to come over to my house and help me smash some skulls and fix my bodybag

Friend: Ya sure. Should I bring the jug of blood?

Me: Ya, we can use to test out the blood fountain.

Teacher:


The next day


Teacher: Can I see you in the giudence counselors office.

Me: Okaaay?

Giudence Counselor: Mrs. Hallenbach heard you in the hall yesterday and was very concerned.

Me: I was talking about my Halloween display

Teacher: Oh thank god!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

There was a salesman doing a Great Stuff demo at Home Depot a few years ago. He was up on his soap box, giving his little presentation and there were maybe 5-6 people standing around listening to it. I was passing by just as he was telling all the various uses for it. As I walked past, I said "Yeah, it's also great for corpses and guts" and kept on walking...lol. 

Hubby and I were at Walmart, and I KNEW people could overhear us, so that made it more fun to mess with them:
hubby: how many rolls of duck tape do we need this time?
me: well, we only have 3 bodies left to tape up so only grab six of them
hubby: are you sure that's enough? one is pretty big!
me: yeah, but there's only half of the one left to do so that will be fine. now let's go to the fabric department...I need to pick out some fabric to line the coffin with!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

N. Fantom, too funny. But they are really paying attention to what students say in school now days.

Weird, even for a haunter...
Me: I need your help for a couple of hours next week end.
Son: Corpsing or tombstones? I need to know what to wear.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

As overheard in my front yard the other day, "Oh, crap! I forgot to take Liam's teeth out of the oven!!"

My seven year old son, Liam, is my official zombie and monster tooth maker. He makes them out of sculpy over a nail head, I bake them, then he paints them. I have also had his fingernail and eyeballs in the oven this year...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just came back to my cubby after lunch and was laughing to myself and had to post what I did. Before I left for lunch, I listed some things on a yellow sticky note and stuck it on my phone. Keep in mind that some employees do stop by my cubby to drop off their paperwork and whatnot. The note read:

Get bones from basement
Work on boarded up windows
Fill in holes near patio

heheheheh I'm still laughing. :jol:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was talking to one of my friends this morning about my display, and I had explained it the whole bus ride, so she knew what I was talking about. we just got of the bus and I was saying " I think I'll just make just one more tomb stone, and maybe some body parts." Another one of my friends just stared. She had the funniest expression.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Last year I was making the butchered torso you see in my avatar. I had just finished painting the blood on it and hung it in the garage to let it dry. I am kind of a messy painter, and when I get some on my hands I usually just wipe the paint off on my shirt. I decided I needed to go do some yard work while it dried. I was cutting palm frawns down and needed to sharpen my machete. 

Sooo back in the garage I go. As I am sharpening the machete, this women walks up to my garage asking where a particular address was. Not realizing it, I rested the machete on my shoulder and commenced to give her the directions. She had a very scared look on her face, and for the life of me couldn't figure out why, till I turned around. Here I am with blood colored paint on my shirt, a machete on my shoulder and a butchered torso hanging behind me. 

I couldn't imagine what was going through her mind, and why cops didn't show up shortly after.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

scareme said:


> N. Fantom, too funny. But they are really paying attention to what students say in school now days.
> 
> They have to. I go to a school in he inner city (even though i dont live any where near there) and there is alot of gang and drug activity going on around the school, so they have the teachers monitor the halls and listen in on conversations.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Me and my friend had this conversation while riding a public bus today.

Me: what are your plans for the rest of the week?
Friend: uhhhhh
Me: you have no life(jokeing)
friend: *laughs* and what about you?
me: making zombies. Wanna come come over? Im sure i could dig somthing up for you to help with. 
Friend: yeah
Random bus passenger: (O_O)

A little while later on the same bus
Me:Oh!! I forgot to tell you! I killed santa claus and made him into a zombie!
Friend: Nice! 
Me: i have a picture. *i take my smart phone out to show him the pic"
Friend: wow he looks different!
The same random passanger (O.O)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Conversation in Walmart with my 4 year old granddaughter today:

Karlie: Grandma, what color should I paint my tombstone?
Me: How about grey or black?
Karlie: OK, black...can I put an angel on it?
Me: Sure...why an angel?
Karlie: It will freak out the neighbors....LMAO

Then while at the register...

Karlie: Grandma, when we get back to your house don't forget we have to get the body out of the coffin so I can take it home with me!

*sniff*....I am SOOOO proud of that little girl!


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I am a gamer so I get it twice as bad. I always try to skip the explanations to the nonies; to keep the odd looks short.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

So I'm tearing apart pallets to make a witch's lair and a couple of coffins.

I stepped on a nail and put it through my foot (yes...through it). But never mind that...I kept building.

I figured I had better get a tetanus shot so I headed up to the nearest Urgent Care facility.

They quickly checked me in and the nurse aide took my temp, height, weight, etc...

We got to the part about "What were you doing when you received this injury?"

Me: You'll laugh when I tell you.

Nurse Aide: No I won't. I've heard it all!

Me: I was tearing apart pallets to make coffins.


She didn't laugh........
That was the last question she asked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that nurse just had no sense of humor


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Plus I think she used the biggest damn needle I've ever seen! Looked like a soda straw comin' at me!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Speaking of angels, I am constantly looking in X-mas clearance bins for broken angels for my tombstones! I always feel so deliciously blasphemous!

You must be so proud of your granddaughter!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, I am. Both of them (one dressed as a vampire last year and came outside to scare people in the haunt. She did a GREAT job cause noone expected a 2 1/2 year old to be out there hiding behind tombstones!)

Last night my other granddaughter, Katelyn, called me (she was the vampire last year):

Katelyn: Grandma, my teacher made me mad today.
Me: How did she make you mad?
Katelyn: I told her that my grandma lives in a cemetery and she said no you didn't! I got MAD!
Me: It's ok, Katie, we don't live in a cemetery, we just decorate for Halloween, remember?
Katelyn: Yes you do...you have a coffin by the steps all the time. And there is the dead guy sitting in the chair downstairs!

I have the best grandkids ever.....lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Yes, I am. Both of them (one dressed as a vampire last year and came outside to scare people in the haunt. She did a GREAT job cause noone expected a 2 1/2 year old to be out there hiding behind tombstones!)
> 
> Last night my other granddaughter, Katelyn, called me (she was the vampire last year):
> 
> ...


Yep - you are definitely blessed.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A conversation by text message
Me:bored?
Him: kinda.
Me: aww
Him: lol, im playing Delta force land warrior on my lap top.
Me: im making a key chain out of a skeleton's leg.
Him: nice.
Me: i think so.
Him: lol

Later in the day when we're together.
Him: so where's this keychain you made from a skeleton's leg? 
I reach in my purse and take it out, it's attached the zipper of an inside pocket in my purse.
Him: I actually thought you were joking...


----------

